

Optimistic Entrepreneurs - dpapathanasiou
http://www.portfolio.com/careers/features/2008/03/19/Optimistic-Entrepreneurs/

======
parker
Ok, I obviously know that there's a place for niched startups in the
ecosystem.

But think about this guy's potential Total Addressable Market. How many videos
on YouTube are personal confessionals? Let's estimate one in every two
thousand, so 0.05% of their total. Let's assume this guy can double the size
of that market through his concentration on the subject. 0.1% of YouTube's
realized market value is $1.65 Million.

Sometimes people should just use their head when analyzing a market instead of
their heart. Pick a market that has reasonable growth potential. I think a lot
of investors get hosed by reasonable entrepreneurs with unreasonable market
expectations.

------
ambition
If I'm remembering correctly, relentless, irrational optimism is a personality
characteristic that comes out again and again in psychological studies of
successful entrepreneurs.

I suppose it's related to persistence.

------
edw519
Great story. Lots of examples of things you can do until your angel arrives.

------
eugnny
Great post

